# Головокружение, неустойчивость при ходьбе,шум в ушах при вставании



## iragolenv (11 Дек 2007)

Доброго времени суток, дорогие господа и госпожи, подскажите мне пожалуйста, как мне лечиться и где еще обследоваться. мне 44 года,  вес 120 кг при росте 175 см, уже 7-8 лет постепенно, очень медленно нарастают симптомы - головокружение(сначала были приступы, теперь почти всегда, особенно стоя или при ходьбе), боли в суставах, ухудшение зрения (дальнозоркость при близорукости -6), приступы тахикардии и давления, кратковременные, максимум 10-20 минут, купируются до действия лекарств. 

Я принимаю акридилол 0.0125 мг 2 р в день и все. Раньше я пила таблетки горстями и обследовлась везде - в ЦКБ, в эндокринологическом центр РаМН, в больницах и центрах Москвы, в основном по знакомству, а не платно. Ничего не помогает, по МРТ нашли незначимую (я не понимаю, но на снимке видно) гипоплазию правой позвоносной артерии, а я слева в горле уже 8 лет ощущаю помехи, невропатолог в ЦКБ сказала, что видимо, у меня была давно нейроинфекция или легкий парез на левую сторону, я сама чувствую после ее слов. хотя прошло 2 года, что слева губа как бы менее чувствительная, морщинка на лбу левее и проч. 

Но самое главное - я не могу вести полноценную жизнь, просто ходить, у меня маленький сын 11 лет, муж умер 4 года назад, никого нет и полная безысходность от всего этого. Может у кого-нибудь созреет идея по поводу моего состояния, заранее спасибо вам.:cray:


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (11 Дек 2007)

Похоже , что у Вас картина церебро-васкулярной болезни, то есть нарушения кровоснабжения головного мозга.
Это может быть обусловлено гормональными обменными нарушениями (повышенный вес), атеросклерозом, другими факторами.
расскажите, чем Вы уже лечилиь , каковы результаты обследований.


----------

